# Matthews no cam opinion



## Slade1998 (Jan 22, 2018)

I?m looking at a Matthews no cam htx 2016. Anyone have any opinions on it?


----------



## thoma2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

IMO I'd stick with the solo cam. I just find the draw smooth and i'm less concerned on how my arrow rests before release. But everyone has their own feel for bows. Shoot a couple of different ones and you'll know what works for you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For hunting I think the most forgiving and quietest is best. It doesn't answer your question directly, but concern yourself with real world hunting situations over blazing speed. _Relatively_ heavy arrows and broad heads also, penetration is awesome. Murphy's law is always with bow hunters.


----------



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

I shot the no cam before I bought my Hoyt Carbon Spyder. I really liked the No Cam based upon the fact that it had the smoothest draw out of all the bows I shot. It has a forgiving brace height as well, however it is not fast at all. Shoot them all


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its the best all around bow on the market, in my opinion. I favor ease of use and accuracy over speed, b/c I used to shoot bows that could not touch 300 fps and still killed a bunch of animals. Shoot a few and pic the one that is most comfortable and easy for you to shoot. Just about any bow you buy today will be plenty fast regardless of what you are hunting.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*no cam*

Buddy shoots one(think it's NC htr?), and does well with it. It's plenty fast enough. I'm shooting my trusty old Switchback XT and if I do my job it'll do it's job. GL.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

They are great bows. I'd go with a halon or triax though.

Shot lots of critters with the nocam!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

I shot the Matthews No Cam bow and really loved it. As I often do I messed around too long trying to make up my mind and by the time I went to buy the bow,the Triax came out. WOW am I glad that I missed out on the No Cam. Even though its an awesome bow, the Triax is just that much better. Of course that's just my opinion, but its backed up by me shooting both bows. Try all of them that you can, but you just may find that the Triax will satisfy all your needs.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

I shot the NO CAM bows several times and wasn’t decided until my hunting buddy bought one. 
The draw cycle was about as easy as it gets, it was pretty well balanced and felt good in hand. 
After seeing my buddy miss 5 deer with it from jumping string or ducking arrows (this isn’t a rookie bow hunter) I decided that it wasn’t as quiet as it seems and it’s too slow to hunt our very well educated deer.
I’d say shoot many bows and buy a Mathews Halon or Triax. I don’t own either one, but they are very forgiving, shoot pretty fast and are quiet. By far the best bows I’ve shot to have a solid combination of everything.


----------



## Rbrittstx (Nov 3, 2016)

*you cant go wrong with it*

_if its a good deal jump on it. Are there a couple of newer bows that may be a little faster or a little better but the no cam is a great bow. The bows in the last 5 years are better than most of the shooters who have them any way. I have the Halon 32 and love it but wouldn't hesitate to own a no cam mathews_


----------

